# Takamine Made Electric Guitars?



## JethroTech (Dec 8, 2015)

I stumbled upon this set-neck beauty in a trade recently: 1983 or 1984 made in Japan Takamine GZ 300T solid body electric. This is the trem version of the GZ 300. I was surprised not only by the quality, but more so by the fact Takamine ever made electric guitars. Apparently there's an "Explorer" and a "Super Strat" from the same era. 

I'd be curious to find out if anyone knows anything about the pickups in this one or, for that matter, anything about the GZ 300 or 300T at all. There's not much info out there in Internetland. Thanks.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Congrats on a beautiful instrument. I also did not know they made electrics. I assume its excellent quality and build.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I know nothing about them but I will agree it is a beautiful guitar.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Wow, for an 83 or 84 it looks in shockingly good condition.

If it feels and sounds as good as it looks you'll have a very nice guitar.

I was unaware that Takemine badged electric guitars existed.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

me too, i had no idea! nice looker!


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

Had one of the explorer-ish shaped ones (GX100) pass through my hands years ago. Wasn't my style but it sure sounded great!


----------



## toby2 (Dec 2, 2006)

I had a black GZ 300 . That was 24 years ago . It was mint - $175 . The pickups were very microphonic . Potted them in wax and it worked well as a backup guitar for a few months . Very well made . Sold it to a friend who promptly kicked it over and broke the headstock . Can`t imagine it would have been too hard to fix right . Unfortunately , his father went at it with epoxy and the guitar disappeared shortly after that . I had a Westone ( bolt on neck , same sort of pickups , push pull taps ) before that - solid and affordable . It might be related to the Tak electrics .


----------



## The Fatguy (Sep 1, 2017)

They did indeed. Around 12 different versions. Do you still have this one Jethro ? If you are still looking for information maybe I can help.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

You'd be surprised what they made (don't forget the basses - these are a bit dated now):

GB400:







































... images continue in next post...


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

... and the GB410:


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

I had this model Tak sans tremolo. If it had it, I probably would have kept it. Very heavy from what I remember, with a comfortable thinner neck I believe. The controls were recessed into the body which was a nice feature. Beautiful understated woodgrain finish.


----------



## The Fatguy (Sep 1, 2017)

The ones that Granny Gremlin posted are the known ones. The unknown ones are also out there. Like I said, around 12 models. This was a small picture I took last week. Plenty more where they came from.


----------



## AlBDarned (Jun 29, 2017)

I know a guy who has one - he told me they only made them for a year (I think that's what he said), and that they didn't make many. He thinks it's worth pretty major dough due to the rarity, not that he's selling it, the old sentimentalist.

That's about all I know (or think I know) about them.


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

The Fatguy said:


> Plenty more where they came from.


You have a secret?


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

Not really worth that much. One of the basses went for US$500ish a little while ago. Rare<>desirable.


----------



## The Fatguy (Sep 1, 2017)

The GX series were made from 83-85 and there were a lot of them made. The rarity comes from the colours and whether or not it has a tremolo and such. Find out what model he has.


----------



## The Fatguy (Sep 1, 2017)

LanceT said:


> You have a secret?



A secret ? Not really. I do own a few of them though


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

There’s a beauty at my local L&M yesterday.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

from what I can gather, the pickups are most likely Dimarzio's. Japan seemed to use a lot of them in the 80's whether it was Greco or Ibanez or whomever


----------



## The Fatguy (Sep 1, 2017)

bzrkrage said:


> There’s a beauty at my local L&M yesterday.


I wish things like that showed up anywhere near me. 



knight_yyz said:


> from what I can gather, the pickups are most likely Dimarzio's. Japan seemed to use a lot of them in the 80's whether it was Greco or Ibanez or whomever


Di Marzio knock offs by Goto/Gotoh. Its one or the other. They do sound great though.


----------



## capnjim (Aug 19, 2011)

I love the way the Japanese started doing that amazing bookmatching in the 80's. I think the MIJ guitars from the early to mid 80's are some of the best guitars ever made.


----------



## SaucyJack (Mar 8, 2017)

capnjim said:


> I love the way the Japanese started doing that amazing bookmatching in the 80's. I think the MIJ guitars from the early to mid 80's are some of the best guitars ever made.


They definitely did a great job back then, as well as now. I had a LP Special with a 2 piece body that was pert near impossible to see the join.


----------



## Lorens Hoffos (Jan 11, 2018)

bzrkrage said:


> There’s a beauty at my local L&M yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 224160


Which store was that bud. _ like the SE beside it too lol._


----------



## danielSunn0))) (Dec 28, 2015)

bzrkrage said:


> There’s a beauty at my local L&M yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 224160


That sure is tempting!! What a strangely gorgeous guitar.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Lorens Hoffos said:


> Which store was that bud. _ like the SE beside it too lol._


Calgary East.


----------



## Lorens Hoffos (Jan 11, 2018)

bzrkrage said:


> Calgary East.


Thanks bud.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

My brother had a takamine 2 hum superstrat in black with w/ smooth heel neck GX-200 I believe, punched way above its weight as far as quality and playability. I purchased it for him in a Saskatoon music store on 8th ave in'84.
He played that thing so much he wore the black paint off the arm bevel revealing red in three years. He went on to play professionally so it must have been a nice starter instrument - I recall I paid about $240 for it with case - had an unusually wide fretboard for the type


----------

